# Mebeverine & metronidazole - will they work together?



## BabyWarren (May 16, 2009)

I have just been prescribed some metronidazole for a wisdom tooth infection but already take mebeverine & aloe vera tablets for IBS-D. Does anyone know if the metronidazole will effect my IBS at all?I am due to go away tonight and really do not want to risk an attack as my IBS is currently playing up.Any suggestions? Would be grateful for all advice.


----------

